# SpeedKingz Raceway in Tuscaloosa AL



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

*SpeedKingz Raceway Tuscaloosa AL*

We have got a place to race in Tuscaloosa locked down this week and will be ordering carpet next week. Hope to have it setup for some practice rounds by Thanksgiving. Thanks


www.speedkingzraceway.com

James McNees
[email protected]


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The layout of the track will be 20x40 for onroad and 16x40 for oval. This is a little smaller than planned but it will have to do until we can afford a bigger place.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Road course or oval first? Give me a call when ready!:thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike- if we run out of money it will be oval!! I'm open to either one whatever you guys wanna run.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike-sent you pm


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be setting up the oval first and see how it goes. Brp cars will be the feature but will run any 1/18 scale car that wants to run. There are 3-4 of the Losi late models that I know will show. More info coming soon!

James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> We will be setting up the oval first and see how it goes. Brp cars will be the feature but will run any 1/18 scale car that wants to run. There are 3-4 of the Losi late models that I know will show. More info coming soon!
> 
> James


Hey James,
Just let me know when and where.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike -- we are going to need some pinions!

What are you guys going to run for a motor battery/combo?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Scott- we are going to try the slot car motor and batteries y'all use or bump up to the Associated 370 closed endbell motor. Going to keep it as cheap as possible. Most of us will be racing Lakeland too so the less stuff to buy the better. 


Thanks 


James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> Mike -- we are going to need some pinions!
> 
> What are you guys going to run for a motor battery/combo?


Scott,
Bud has the pinions and spurs in a pack.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking like first race date will be Saturday December 12th!

James


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Where is the track gonna be????


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tuscaloosa right off I20 and I359. More info coming soon!

Thanks

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing on the 12th.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

AWSOME!!!

Get pics of the track up as it progresses.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Scott- hope can get pics up when run first race in a few weeks


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We got the carpet in this week!! Should be ready to race in December. 

James


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

maybe we can swap back and forth between racing at Lakeland and your track.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

That would be good with us!

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FREE RACE!!!!!!!!

The race on Dec 12th will be a test and tune fun race. Anybody with Brp or Associated 1/18 scale come on and check it out!

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Please email or pm for directions. Thanks

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Pics of the track yet?


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am putting my BRP car together and will be ready for first race.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Scott- will not have pics till we race. Track is not permanent we have to lay it out before race days. Thanks

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahhhh - gotcha.

I can't make the first race but will make some trips this winter with the gang.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

biggun99 said:


> I am putting my BRP car together and will be ready for first race.




Sounds good! Looks like we will have a few at least. 

James


----------



## wireman74 (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess i need to get one of these little cars so i can show you guys who the real oval king in T-town Alabam is.yall better be ready when i show up.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

When you are through schooling them in T-town come to Hueytown and give us some lessons too.


----------



## wireman74 (Jun 2, 2008)

O dont worry i will.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I cannot wait.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wireman- bring that lesson on first of year when you get done. I'll have you a car ready! You know it works the same way it did in Jackson!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Bigguns- stuff for car should be here this week

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ordered scoring system from Carl and will be using LapsFree and anyone that has transponder that works at Lakeland it will work at our track!!

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!

I think you will find that it is a great system. Perfect for our type of racing. Now download that free lapcounting software and you are good to go!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like track should be set up by Monday. If anyone wants to come by during the week just let me know. 

James 
[email protected]


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

spider004 said:


> Bigguns- stuff for car should be here this week
> 
> James


Ok. Will be ready and there Saturday!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We should have at least 5 from Ttown show up. May get a few out of towners so it should be a good day of testing to get ready for next year.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

not gonna be able to visit this weekend but have you come up with a tentative race schedule


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

spider004 >>> Your order went out today :thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

1Starpower said:


> not gonna be able to visit this weekend but have you come up with a tentative race schedule




Not yet but will have it by end month. Any requested days and times for anyone wanting to race this winter would be great and I will try and go by that. Thanks and hope to see you at the next one. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> spider004 >>> Your order went out today :thumbsup:




Thanks for fast shipping and great car!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

spider004 said:


> Thanks for fast shipping and great car!


You betcha :thumbsup:


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, my name is Cameron. I'm a sophomore at UA and I'm looking to get back into R/C's. I used to bash and occasionally race a Revo up in North Alabama, and I'm looking for something on the college student budget. It's looking like this is a perfect place for me.

I haven't gotten a car yet, but I have been looking. If I got an Associated RC18R would there be people to run with? If not, what would be another option?

I don't have anything to do Wednesday(9th), would anyone be at the place? I'd like to check it out before I head back home for Christmas break, but I will most likely come back to TTown ready to race, or at least almost ready to.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Your best bang for the buck is the car by BRP.

Check out www.brpracing.com

Here is a video of the racing we do at LakeLand Speedway in Hueytown.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

spider004 said:


> Ordered scoring system from Carl and will be using LapsFree and anyone that has transponder that works at Lakeland it will work at our track!!
> 
> James


U will B happy with it Spider.... we run it as well! Real user friendly!:thumbsup:

The best of luck with the track!!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I will be there and probably a couple more today. Just shoot me a message for directions. Thanks

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just sent you an email, so if you could just reply with directions I might be able to run over there and check it out.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Magz02 said:


> U will B happy with it Spider.... we run it as well! Real user friendly!:thumbsup:
> 
> The best of luck with the track!!!


Thanks for the support and you guys get ready to make another road trip give me a call!!! Nice and sunny today. Lol


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I just sent you an email, so if you could just reply with directions I might be able to run over there and check it out.


Email sent. Hope to see you there!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a blast tonight running both oval and the easy road course. I'm looking forward to racing with you guys once I get back to TTown for the spring semester!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I had a blast tonight running both oval and the easy road course. I'm looking forward to racing with you guys once I get back to TTown for the spring semester!



Thanks for coming out and you guys were really wheeling the cars. Need anything else for car just let me know and glad you are now a BRP racer!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be having a Test and Tune Saturday, December 12 starting at 11am. I know it's holiday time and don't expect a big turnout, just want to get ideas for what to run next year. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Check it out! Work in progress and will try to add more this week. 

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope to have scoring system in by Saturday but no word for sure yet.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Go ahead and download the software and start playing with it. Nothing like a dry run on race day. Talk about pressure!

We built our bridge out of 1" pvc pipe. It works great, is lightweight and portable.

Be sure to take plenty of pictures so we can see the action.

Good Luck, wish I cold be there.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> We will be having a Test and Tune Saturday, December 12 starting at 11am. I know it's holiday time and don't expect a big turnout, just want to get ideas for what to run next year.
> 
> James


Hey James how about 110vac outlets? how many available?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey James how about 110vac outlets? how many available?



Right now only have 4. Have big generator on site to use. Bring the chargers because I would like to know at end of day how much juice I can pull without tripping breakers. Hope you can make it over. 

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

How did it go today?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> How did it go today?


Had 5 cars and a few people buy cars to put together over the holidays and couple more will purchase cars first of year! Pics are up on website but not best because camera is not best. Working on schedule and rules for classes. Hope to see everyone at the next race. Had a blast racing with everyone that came out. 

James

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Had a great time yesterday,already got the new car together.just waiting on parts,looking forward to the next race. 

Shannon


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What were you guys running for motor and battery combo?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> What were you guys running for motor and battery combo?


Had all cars setup a little different. Most of us will run Associated 370 motor and 4-AA battery pack. Also will be fixed gearing and tires. Rules and classes are being added to website and anyone that has any ideas please let me know. 
Thanks

James


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Had a great time yesterday,already got the new car together.just waiting on parts,looking forward to the next race.
> 
> Shannon


Glad you made the trip down and I will have all the parts before next race. 

James


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

shaggy said:


> Had a great time yesterday,already got the new car together.just waiting on parts,looking forward to the next race.
> 
> Shannon


In the same boat, really enjoyed the visit even though I was a new kid on the block. You guys were a lot of run to hang out with. Finally got my car together after a couple consultation calls back to Shannon.



spider004 said:


> Glad you made the trip down and I will have all the parts before next race.
> 
> James


After putting car together I'm not sure you can get the parts fast enough now. I am ready to put this thing on a track!

Looking forward to our first race!


Dwayne


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Getting order together for tommorow and should have everything by Xmas and will get it to y'all. This is going to be some great racing!!

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Got scoring system in today and had time to check it out and works great!

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

One thing you may have to do is put something on the sensor that is closest to the back straight so it will not count the cars going down that opposite straight.

We had to do that, just used a business card I think. Every once in a while it would pick up a car and miss the next lap due to it picking it up and having a short lap.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> One thing you may have to do is put something on the sensor that is closest to the back straight so it will not count the cars going down that opposite straight.
> 
> We had to do that, just used a business card I think. Every once in a while it would pick up a car and miss the next lap due to it picking it up and having a short lap.


Thanks for the heads up. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Will have first quarter schedule posted by Monday so if anyone has any days that will or will not work now is the time. Going to schedule 2 races a month and may have practice dates added later. 


Thanks

James


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

For the Spring semester I'll be free on Saturdays and Sundays after 1. I'd prefer Saturdays. Sundays are studying days for me. Of course, there'll be a weekend or 2 out of the month when I'll go home or go to my GF's house.

Oh, and you may wanna fix the format of your pictures page, it's kind of awkward.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> For the Spring semester I'll be free on Saturdays and Sundays after 1. I'd prefer Saturdays. Sundays are studying days for me. Of course, there'll be a weekend or 2 out of the month when I'll go home or go to my GF's house.
> 
> Oh, and you may wanna fix the format of your pictures page, it's kind of awkward.


Thanks Pics are going to be replaced with better ones next race day. I noticed that when I reformatted website. 


Got car put together yet?

If I start races at 12-1pm can you make it or would it be later?
Races will be on Saturdays and some Sundays may be test and tune days. 


James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

The chassis is together, but I'm still waiting on some parts before I position the ESC, Reciever, and Servo. I'm in the process of painting the car, but I've been doing some manual labor lately for the car dealership my mom works at and haven't had time to spray.

Any time Saturday is fine. I couldn't be there Sunday until like 1 or so to have time to eat and stuff after church in the morning.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Schedule looks like 2nd and 4th Saturdays. Track open at 10am and races start at 1pm. That's 6 races and will also have some test and tune dates as work schedule allows. 


James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Will we be able to come at 10 and test/setup the cars for the races?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Will we be able to come at 10 and test/setup the cars for the races?



Yes the track will be ready by 10am on race Saturdays.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Yes the track will be ready by 10am on race Saturdays.


12/19/2009 practice? Hot dang!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> 12/19/2009 practice? Hot dang!


Sorry Mike, no practice this weekend I am out of town and about everyone else had plans. Looks like it will be January 9 before next race. 

James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

OOPS,
Didn't read the post correctly.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope to get another test and tune day in before first race but there is a lot I need to get done to the track! I will post and put it on website if I can make it happen. 

James

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you been able to set up and try out the lap system yet?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I checked it out for just a second. Have to build bridge for sensors and get my computer working right! Should have it by first of January. 

James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> I checked it out for just a second. Have to build bridge for sensors and get my computer working right! Should have it by first of January.
> 
> James


3/4 or 1" PVC will work the best. Holler if you need any help.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been looking for a while for some number decals to put on the side and roof of the car. I can't find any that will fit on the door. Do y'all know of anywhere to get stock car style number decals?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Mac's hobbies over in Tuscaloosa should have something that fits if your in a hurry. You can get 1/24 scale slot car decal sets that will fit great off Ebay. There are a few guys on hobby talk that will cut them for you or PM me the number you want and i'll get you some made.

Mike Clark


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but I just came across a site called SignNetwork. You can make custom decals there using their own online program. I made my own sheet of 3 sets of numbers, a hood logo, and trunk logo for 3.62 shipped. you can make each thing any size you want. It's in Canada, so it may take a while for it to get to Bama, but maybe it'll be worth the wait. I won't be back in Tuscaloosa until the 8th anyway.

Cameron


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I just came across a site called SignNetwork. You can make custom decals there using their own online program. I made my own sheet of 3 sets of numbers, a hood logo, and trunk logo for 3.62 shipped. you can make each thing any size you want. It's in Canada, so it may take a while for it to get to Bama, but maybe it'll be worth the wait. I won't be back in Tuscaloosa until the 8th anyway.
> 
> Cameron



That's a great deal! If it works for you that may be the way to go. Been looking and think I may go with paint masks made to fit. Trying to get some number sheets made perfect size for the cars but what you got may work out cheaper. See you at the next race. 

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey James, what are the dimensions for the racing transponder? I'm trying to figure out how I want to position everything on the chassis. I got these servo mounts for the servo I picked up but I'm not sure if thats gonna work or not.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Hey James, what are the dimensions for the racing transponder? I'm trying to figure out how I want to position everything on the chassis. I got these servo mounts for the servo I picked up but I'm not sure if thats gonna work or not.


I can send dimensions tonight but we put it right behind steering turnbuckle and on left/center

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Hey James, what are the dimensions for the racing transponder? I'm trying to figure out how I want to position everything on the chassis. I got these servo mounts for the servo I picked up but I'm not sure if thats gonna work or not.



1.25"x.80"


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

spider004 said:


> 1.25"x.80"


I appreciate it man. I got the car all built and body painted. I have to wait until Christmas to get the radio, but until then I'm done. I'm dying to race this thing haha.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

No problem. You find you a radio? 
That makes all of us ready to race! Can't wait. 

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, a Futaba 2PL 2.4Ghz. I found one on Ebay for under 100 bucks. Seemed like even the AM and FM models were going for that price and the 2.4's were like 120-130 so I snatched it up. I'm sure it'll do all that i need it to do and more haha.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Yeah, a Futaba 2PL 2.4Ghz. I found one on Ebay for under 100 bucks. Seemed like even the AM and FM models were going for that price and the 2.4's were like 120-130 so I snatched it up. I'm sure it'll do all that i need it to do and more haha.


Yes that's a good radio. Got one that's not 2.4 and it has all adjustments you'll need. 

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I remembered using one on one of the cars that night my buddy and I ran em. Did you ever get that truck from hell to hook up?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The truck from hell is getting complete rebuild!


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

The truck from hell is not too bad after a few laps.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> The truck from hell is not too bad after a few laps.



Not to bad! The beast is going to be fast and driveable when I get done with her.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

It drove better in reverse! I hope mine doesn't fall apart as soon as it hits the track haha.

EDIT: If anyone wants to check out my car, I took a couple pics with my cell phone. I only uploaded one, all the others were crappy. I got an email this afternoon saying that my sticker sheet has been shipped out, so I'll probably get it a few days after Christmas.

link:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/bamaballer/Photo0040.jpg


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> It drove better in reverse! I hope mine doesn't fall apart as soon as it hits the track haha.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone wants to check out my car, I took a couple pics with my cell phone. I only uploaded one, all the others were crappy. I got an email this afternoon saying that my sticker sheet has been shipped out, so I'll probably get it a few days after Christmas.
> 
> link:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/bamaballer/Photo0040.jpg



Yes looks good. Ready to race.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas.


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

2010 schedule is up!


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you get to race for free on your birthday? haha. Mine's the 23rd. Joking aside, I probably won't be able to make that one. I figure I'll have to go home and my parents will wanna take me out to dinner and stuff.

Kinda off topic question, but is the area with the tracks by Bowers Park public property? If I get a little off road truck, could I go over there and run it? I went by it a while back and the off road course really didn't look in that bad of shape from the gate.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

That land that the old Hobby Raceway is own by PARA. I know that some used to go out to play but if they have the gate locked, sound like they don't want anyone out there anymore.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Do you get to race for free on your birthday? haha. Mine's the 23rd. Joking aside, I probably won't be able to make that one. I figure I'll have to go home and my parents will wanna take me out to dinner and stuff.
> 
> We can just throw you a party!


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

Two more cars ready to race!

http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac145/1stPony/BRP/IMG_0263.jpg

http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac145/1stPony/BRP/IMG_0264.jpg


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin bout! More new paint jobs to mess up. 

James


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Heck yeah! I'm ready to race!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey if any of you guys are in need of a Transmitter/Receiver setup I have one for sale.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=276609


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Got a lot of work done to track and timing bridge done. I think new layout is great for cars. Thanks to Mark and Shannon for the help. 

Ready for 2010 season to start. 


James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you measured the run line of the track yet? Just curious on how it compares to LakeLand Speedway.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> Have you measured the run line of the track yet? Just curious on how it compares to LakeLand Speedway.


The oval is 16x40 with 6' lanes in straights and about 7'-8' in turns. So around 60'-70' if I'm calculating close. 

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW, that is a SuperSpeedway compared to LakeLand.

Let's see I will need:

Bigger tires
Lots of GEAR!

Sounds fun.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We are still tweaking classes and rules but only with fixed gearing. Open class will also be added if racers want to run whatever and working on slot motor with 4-aa battery class that will be more of a spec class for some real close racing and bump drafting!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> WOW, that is a SuperSpeedway compared to LakeLand.
> 
> Let's see I will need:
> 
> ...



Been running same gears and batteries as yall but with Associated 370 and bigger blue dot tires and it is great and fast.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The Associated 370's are supposed to be alot faster than the 16d's we run. I do not think there is any way they can compete with them. But I am willing to try .

We may have to make a road trip from LakeLand to race with you guys. Of corse if we all show up, we have our 16d class, huh?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have 3 cars now with slot motors y'all run. Working on battery and gear combos that will work best. Could use help so bring em on when you get time.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I would think that the gear we run would run out of legs on a track that size. Especially in our truck class. Now the cars may be different seeing as we run the rotor-motors in those. But hey I have other pinions .


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ScottH said:


> I would think that the gear we run would run out of legs on a track that size. Especially in our truck class. Now the cars may be different seeing as we run the rotor-motors in those. But hey I have other pinions .


It does pretty good with bigger battery!
Looks like we have enough now to run 2 classes-370 and slot motor


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey James sorry I missed you guys Saturday! Out of towners didn't arrive due to snow up north so Christmas spilled over from Friday into Saturday. Did you get your associated motors, save me one! Hopefull you got all the bugs out of you system and should be ready to race. I have all my Honey Do's caught up and I'm ready to rip.
In the process of painting a few bodies for 2010 and I guess I'm tready to run. We'll be starting back at Jerry's after tyhe new year as well. Hopefully we will go back to a Thursday night schedule for a while.
P.S. let me know when the next testing session will be I haven't even seen your track yet, bummer!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike- got motors in and will put one back for you. Hopefully the scoring system will work right. Had to order hard drive for computer. Haven't had any time to do anything but work. 

It doesn't look like I can get another practice session in with my schedule. We didn't run but a few laps Saturday mainly worked on track and getting cars working. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

2010 Winter Points Series coming to SpeedKingz Raceway. 

More details coming soon!


www.speedkingzraceway.com


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

First race will be Saturday, January 9,2010. This will be a trophy race as well as the start of the 2010 Winter Points.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Only a week until racing! I'm getting pumped guys!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Only a week until racing! I'm getting pumped guys!



Can't wait!! Got computer working and ran mock race and everything worked perfect with scoring system.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to update you guys on my stickers I ordered...Don't do it. My whole "sheet" of stickers was the size of a postage stamp. I don't know what happened or why they did that. I'm going to email them and find out what happened.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

That stinks on decals. Got a few leads to get some numbers but with holidays it has slowed down process. Hoping to make order this week and will get with you before I do. 


James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Alright, I sent them an email last night. Hopefully they will do something about it. All the individual logos were off in dimension by a power of 10 from what I ordered it. The door numbers were supposed to be like 1.25 x 2 and they were .13 x .2.

Are you still going to be able to meet up Friday evening at the track so we can finish up my car?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Are you still going to be able to meet up Friday evening at the track so we can finish up my car?[/QUOTE]

Will not know till later in week. Have to see what work schedule looks like.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey James,
Will any of you racers be practicing this week in the afternoon or at night. I wouldn't mind comming down and turning a few laps.

Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey James,
> Will any of you racers be practicing this week in the afternoon or at night. I wouldn't mind comming down and turning a few laps.
> 
> Mike


Sent you a pm


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Bamaguy- will be there Friday. Shoot me a message with time that works for you. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Trophy race Saturday!
Door opens at 10:00am and racing starts at 1:00pm. 



Looks like it will be a little cold but have some heaters. 


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Roll Call!!!

Who is going to fight off cold weather and race?


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm there~


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Cold weather in Alabama are you crazy? My first carpet race in 18 years, Oh Yea Buddy Boy, I'm there.
Hopefully I can drag Jerry and Wayne with me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike,
Did you get the pics I sent over?


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll definitely be there! You got a message, James.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> You got a message, James.



Back at you.


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll be there.Looking forward to it.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm ready too! Looks like it will be a good turnout. 

Coffee pot will be on and working properly!!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine may not be so definite depending on how bad roads are Friday. If I come to Ttown Friday, I'll be there. If not, there's no telling when I'll be in or if I could make it.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Mine may not be so definite depending on how bad roads are Friday. If I come to Ttown Friday, I'll be there. If not, there's no telling when I'll be in or if I could make it.


Roads won't be that bad. Just drive the snowmobile back to Ttown!
Think everyone in Bama has one. 



Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha, it's snowing now. Everyones saying that it'll melt and freeze tonight and be really bad. I'm hoping to still make it out. What the weather like down there?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

bamaguy0 said:


> Haha, it's snowing now. Everyones saying that it'll melt and freeze tonight and be really bad. I'm hoping to still make it out. What the weather like down there?


It just depends on HOW much falls!


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

Unless it snows all night I doubt it will be a problem for Saturday.

Starting to stick outside the office now though.

edit: picture of snow

http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac145/1stPony/photo.jpg


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Not even doing anything south of the river!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

If need be I'll have a shuttle and will pick anyone up that can't drive in snow.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Up on the mountain haha
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/bamaballer/Photo0045.jpg

Its quit now, and was melting off a bit and now its getting MUCH colder.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Roll Tide y'all!!!!! Assuming a safe trip, I'll be back in Tuscaloosa tomorrow


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*ROOOOLL TIDE ROLL!*


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

No doubt!!! Roll Tide!!!!

Mark next year again against The Ohio State Universty for National Championship!


See everyone tommorow roads are dry.

James

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

What time is everyone going to be at the track????


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in Ttown. I'll see you tonight James.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> What time is everyone going to be at the track????



I'll be there at 10. Think Mark will be there then too.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I'm in Ttown. I'll see you tonight James.



That'll work.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Well so much for racing tommorow. I owe, I owe so it's off to work I go! Need to be in Gasden at 12:00 noon Saturday.
Maybe next time.

Mike


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

Had a blast, learned good bit more about car and my driving skills or lack thereof!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll 2nd that. I'm still getting used to driving these things. Now that mine is somewhat predictable, I hope to be able to really work on my skills.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great day of racing!!

Shannon won 370 Stock and Shaud won Slot Motor(reverse across the line like Ricky Bobby)!

Everyone broke into the 3's on lap times before the end of the night.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I will update points on website after next race. Also will be able to get good pictures and video to put online!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Clark said:


> Well so much for racing tommorow. I owe, I owe so it's off to work I go! Need to be in Gasden at 12:00 noon Saturday.
> Maybe next time.
> 
> Mike


Here's a pic for you mike


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

Had a good time and ready for next race. 

Shaud


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

biggun99 said:


> Had a good time and ready for next race.
> 
> Shaud


Great win for you!! Can't wait till next weekend.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey James,

I'm not gonna be able to make the race on the 23rd. I hate to miss it, but I'm not gonna be able to go home any weekend other than then in Jan. I do want to run by the track sometime when you're available and see what servos you have. Just let me know if and when you can either tomorrow or next week. I'll be out of town Sat and Sun.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

May be available This Friday night or Saturday am. I'll email you. 

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I can run by tonight if it isn't any trouble to you.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I can run by tonight if it isn't any trouble to you.


Sent you email


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good luck to everyone this weekend guys! I wish i could be there.


Off topic, but does anyone want or need a PS2 or Xbox360? I'm considering getting rid of mine. I'd like to sell it to someone before I trade it in and get crap for it at Gamestop.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend guys! I wish i could be there.
> 
> 
> Have fun and Happy Bday!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

It's time to go racing tommorow!!!


This will be second race in the points. Door opens at 11:00am and racing starts at 1:00pm. 

See everyone there. 
James


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be there to run slot motor class. 

Shaud


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey James, my servos came in today. Looks like they're gonna work out alright. They're a squeeze in both the BRP and SC10 as they're about about 1/8" taller. It looks as though the BRP car will be able to turn RIGHT now, so we can run some onroad haha!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

had a blast definitely gonna try to get a car together soon

EDIT:Consider me sold. Convinced myself the enjoyment was worth the investment. Just ordered my ESC!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got the servos installed in mine tonight. My 1/18 turns RIGHT! haha. I did some low speed testing on our tile kitchen floor. I can't wait to get back out there.

How did everything go today?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Another great day of racing!!

Well everyone turned a fast lap of 3.5 seconds and Mark now holds track record with 93 laps! I think someone said we couldn't turn 75.lol

Dwayne took home the gold in only his second race. The points are very close and will be updated on website along with new pictures and video link.

Looks like Neil will have his car ready for the next race where someone will be knocking on the 100 lap mark. He drove my car in a heat race and was fast!


Can't wait till the next one.


James

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> The oval is 16x40 with 6' lanes in straights and about 7'-8' in turns. So around 60'-70' if I'm calculating close.
> 
> James


following a perfect arc in the turns...about 64ft down the outside rail on the straights and on the inner rail middle of turns. 

so fast lap of 3.56s over 64ft comes out to 12.25mph.

Marks average lap of 3.88s makes 11.25mph.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Good to know! You could have said we are going 30mph though.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Points are updated on website along with couple of new pictures. Ran out of time but will get more up along with video. 

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

nharkey85 said:


> following a perfect arc in the turns...about 64ft down the outside rail on the straights and on the inner rail middle of turns.
> 
> so fast lap of 3.56s over 64ft comes out to 12.25mph.
> 
> Marks average lap of 3.88s makes 11.25mph.




Dang you sound smart!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Good to know! You could have said we are going 30mph though.


yea yea you right i must have missed a number or something.



1stPony said:


> Dang you sound smart!


as long as i have a concept to work with i can do alot. give me a bunch of number on a sheet of paper i tell you that your answer is a bunch of numbers

but no not smart, college dropout


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

so fast lap of 3.56s over 64ft comes out to 12.25mph.

Marks average lap of 3.88s makes 11.25mph.[/QUOTE]


That's still fast because at scale it's over 200mph and a blast to drive and be a part of!

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Any practice Saturday?

Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Any practice Saturday?
> 
> Mike


Too early in week for me to know, but with everything I need to do don't think I'll have time to set it up this weekend. 


James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

no problem


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> no problem


You'll get over one day!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

hopefully my electronics will be here tomorrow, well today now. on another note...

got nailed by a spike headin home from work. (Harper Rd between the little trailer park and Buckhead)

pics once they upload.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

computer against me now ahhhh


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

nharkey85 said:


> hopefully my electronics will be here tomorrow, well today now. on another note...
> 
> got nailed by a spike headin home from work. (Harper Rd between the little trailer park and Buckhead)
> 
> pics once they upload.


Well that's one way of thinning the herd!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Dang, that sucks!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

$3000 damages.

everything i was waiting on came in today. receiver getting sent back, its brand specific so no work with Spektrum or Losi Tx. 

All i need now is batteries, transponder, and Pinions.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> $3000 damages.
> 
> everything i was waiting on came in today. receiver getting sent back, its brand specific so no work with Spektrum or Losi Tx.
> 
> All i need now is batteries, transponder, and Pinions.


Now batteries and transponder and have both ready!

James


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

going to demote Strike to crystalled radio. would just put crystal stuff in BRP, but would like the added adjustability of the DX3.0! at least until i can afford another 2.4 receiver.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sunday, January 31st will be a practice day from 1pm to 5pm. The lap counter will be on and ready so come on out and turn some laps!!

James


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm gonna try to be there.

EDIT: Will def. be there. I don't have to be at work until 6:30. Bring your Short Course trucks too! haha.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Short Course vs Brp

Brp's are indestuctable!! 

Monster Jam!
Sunday!!!Sunday!!!!Sunday!!!!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Got any plywood to make some quick ramps with? I'm thinking one on each straight! Let's see how the brps handle that! haha


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Got any plywood to make some quick ramps with? I'm thinking one on each straight! Let's see how the brps handle that! haha


Plywood-check!
Sc10 Parts-check!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like it will be a good turnout for practice tommorow. 


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

We plan on being at the track by 12,:thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> We plan on being at the track by 12,:thumbsup:



Sounds great!! See everyone at the track.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

think i got the electrical bug worked out on mine. honestly the "practice" was more like demolition derby:wave:. i think shannon was only one running good. everybody else had something acting up.

if you consider the track "superspeedway", then after several "bristol" laps in the living room i can say i should be running top notch next race. no unexpected glitching, or losing power.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

nharkey85 said:


> think i got the electrical bug worked out on mine. honestly the "practice" was more like demolition derby:wave:. i think shannon was only one running good. everybody else had something acting up.
> 
> if you consider the track "superspeedway", then after several "bristol" laps in the living room i can say i should be running top notch next race. no unexpected glitching, or losing power.


If you move the receiver antenna away from certain wires like the battery, servo, & speed controller; you won't have any glitches. You might want to test your ESC, Servo, and receiver to make sure that there not going bad, that can cause glitches.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bamaguy0 said:


> Got any plywood to make some quick ramps with? I'm thinking one on each straight! Let's see how the brps handle that! haha


They will handle the jumps :thumbsup:


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

ASimmons2367 said:


> If you move the receiver antenna away from certain wires like the battery, servo, & speed controller; you won't have any glitches. You might want to test your ESC, Servo, and receiver to make sure that there not going bad, that can cause glitches.


ESC was pulling too much juice at throttle on. turned current limiter up in the esc to tone down the pull, cleared it up.

[we tried everything except servo at the track. i ran most my laps with two esc's tucked on that small chassis. i did not really have enough time to go through everything there.]


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> They will handle the jumps :thumbsup:


I figured they would. These things are TOUGH! I've whacked mine more times than I can count head on into a wall and never broken anything :thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> They will handle the jumps :thumbsup:


Also handle getting run over by Corr trucks!!!

Thanks again for the great car and product support!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I say we run these bodies. These look awesome!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah, just sent you email of 2 more


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

New class -Vintage

Who wants one? Making order this week.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

im in. now kinda glad i had that motor issue sunday causing me not to buy COT body.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> im in. now kinda glad i had that motor issue sunday causing me not to buy COT body.



Glad you got kinks worked out esc! Think this will make great addition to COT class.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The new SS body will be available at next race at great price for the guys that have been out supporting the track!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

hells yeah.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

should have a second car ready next week. the micro crawler sold on egay and funded the electronics for car #2

also got some successful video testing done


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> should have a second car ready next week. the micro crawler sold on egay and funded the electronics for car #2
> 
> also got some successful video testing done


Sounds great! Working on my Vintage car. Hope to have it done so all I have to do is paint SS body.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

sg1 said:


> Here's a pic for you mike


Hey Wayne,
I got the car and it looks real good.

Thanks,
mike Clark


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey Wayne,
> I got the car and it looks real good.
> 
> Thanks,
> mike Clark


Mike, you get a Roadraptor?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey Wayne,
> I got the car and it looks real good.
> 
> Thanks,
> mike Clark


I hope you gave James his stuff 
-Wayne


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

sg1 said:


> I hope you gave James his stuff
> -Wayne


Nope not yet. They race this Saturday night and i'll drive down to race with them.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike Clark said:


> Nope not yet. They race this Saturday night and i'll drive down to race with them.


looks like decent race coming up this weekend, eh guys?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> looks like decent race coming up this weekend, eh guys?


Looks like everyone in the points chase will be there and looks like a couple of new faces may also show up!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not saying a thing until the door is shut and I'm headed for T town.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> I'm not saying a thing until the door is shut and I'm headed for T town.


 Don't say anything or talk to anybody until you get to Ttown and OPEN your door! Lol


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

......


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> ......



Yeah I know!
We'll not see you Saturday!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Yeah I know!
> We'll not see you Saturday!


.......


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

you got heaters?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> you got heaters?


Yes we got heaters!


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

.....


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Time to go racing this Saturday!!


Door will open at 11am and racing starts at 1pm. Looks like it will be a good turnout and a fight to make Amain!


Heaters and coffee pot will be on and ready.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

We running a demo CORR class again? haha


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Time to go racing this Saturday!!
> 
> 
> Door will open at 11am and racing starts at 1pm. Looks like it will be a good turnout and a fight to make Amain!
> ...


I'm there. Got the novak today. should be about ready to go with #2 by then.



bamaguy0 said:


> We running a demo CORR class again? haha


Lol. would you rather I _Slash_ the competition or _Strike_ down everything you know about CORR


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> We running a demo CORR class again? haha




Sure!! Seemed like the Brp's sped up some with Corr trucks on their bumpers!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

nharkey85 said:


> Lol. would you rather I _Slash_ the competition or _Strike_ down everything you know about CORR


I'll *SC*10oot right past everyone for the victory! lol







...and yes, the 10 is in there haha


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Everyone be careful in the morning. I hit a patch of ice this evening on 359 coming back from Outback. It's cold enough tonight for a nice freeze, and depending on the temps in the morning it might be a little slick!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

What a great race day!!

We had 6 in Stock and 6 in Slot Class. Great turnout and glad the Hueytown guys came over and ran with us. Finally get a minute to catch my breath.

Congrats to Jerry for Slot win and Shannon for Stock win.

Great racing all night long with a good Bmain race and great Amain races with everyone getting cars dialed in and some close racing.

Thanks for the support and see everyone at the next one.


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> .....




All that nontalking worked! Glad you made it over to race with us.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Had a great time today. Finally getting my car dialed in!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Had a great time today. Finally getting my car dialed in!


Next race you will find that 1/10 second!


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a good time also.Finally got my junk right for the main


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> I had a good time also.Finally got my junk right for the main



I didn't know "junk" set track records. Great job on 3.44 lap time and 93 laps in great Amain setting new track record!

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Had a great time Saturday and I can't believe I finally made it down to finally race. I am in the process of getting two cars ready (1) 16D V2 and (1) 370 LTO specifically for your track.

I'm glad you guys run the same battery packs as the racers in hueytown because it is just like Jerry said, "it keeps all the higher priced Matched crap out of our racing". You can't consentrate on having fun when your worring about batterys all the time.

Here's hoping I see you all at the next race.

Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike- See ya at the next one. 



Points are updated on the website.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

breakdown's only a minor set back. will be back together and ready next go round.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> breakdown's only a minor set back. will be back together and ready next go round.


Wished you could have got it together for the Main, but I know you'll have it bulletproof for the next one!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah gonna try to find solid titanium or something. hopefully have both cars running hard, and get my back-up driver trained. she really is excited about "her car"


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

You gonna paint that SS for her?


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

the SS is gettin that Lime Ice green i got. she actually said she would rather run COT. she didnt understand slowing the vintage class down. if she can get the hang of driving the vintage setup, will see what she can do with a COT setup

just got some parts ordered. both cars should be golden now.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> the SS is gettin that Lime Ice green i got. she actually said she would rather run COT. she didnt understand slowing the vintage class down. if she can get the hang of driving the vintage setup, will see what she can do with a COT setup
> 
> just got some parts ordered. both cars should be golden now.


Don't see a problem with her running Cot in truck class till she gets hang of it. Vintage class may not get started good till after points series.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going home this weekend. I'm gonna try to get the body painted up. White with red racing stripes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

the track looked great, I had a great time, TQ'ed for my 1st time racing on a carpet track-I felt bad when I broke that A-Arm on that CORR Truck. It might be the only time I get to see to race at this track, I hope I get to come back soon, the real racing is coming up fast for me soon:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I'm going home this weekend. I'm gonna try to get the body painted up. White with red racing stripes!:thumbsup:


Sounds like a plan. Maybe I can get mine done in a few weeks. Going silver just don't know what color stripe yet.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

ASimmons2367 said:


> the track looked great, I had a great time, TQ'ed for my 1st time racing on a carpet track-I felt bad when I broke that A-Arm on that CORR Truck. It might be the only time I get to see to race at this track, I hope I get to come back soon, the real racing is coming up fast for me soon:wave::thumbsup:


Andrew-glad you made it over and had a great time. You and Jerry in the main was a good race. Y'all were on same lap the whole race! You get a break from real racing cone on back over.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Andrew-glad you made it over and had a great time. You and Jerry in the main was a good race. Y'all were on same lap the whole race! You get a break from real racing cone on back over.


I will, and that's a promise!!!Diff was a little too loose and wouldn't get going until the later stages of the race.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

got mine back together. got hers setup same [steering wise] as mine.

SS body is Pactra Lime Ice green, with flat black SS stripes on the outside.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> got mine back together. got hers setup same [steering wise] as mine.
> 
> SS body is Pactra Lime Ice green, with flat black SS stripes on the outside.


Sounds good! Got any pics for us?


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Sounds good! Got any pics for us?
> 
> 
> www.speedkingzraceway.com



not yet.....later tonight after mini me goes to bed.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> not yet.....later tonight after mini me goes to bed.


That'll work. I know how that goes! 
Hope to get mine going in a few weeks.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10257&d=1225773122

I'm gonna do that but with white with the red GrandSport stripe. I even found a good Camaro font and am making some decals to go on the rear 1/4


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> http://www.camaro5.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10257&d=1225773122
> 
> I'm gonna do that but with white with the red GrandSport stripe. I even found a good Camaro font and am making some decals to go on the rear 1/4


You get it done post us some pics.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/bamaballer/Photo0054.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v153/bamaballer/Photo0053.jpg

Cell pics. It's not the greatest job I could've done. I'm a VERY impatient person, and was doing good up until my silver backing coat. I didn't wait long enough on the white to dry and then sprayed full coverage in one coat with the silver. Then, I didn't wait long enough before I pulled the window masks off. By then, you think I would've learned my lesson, but no. I tried cutting the body out and made some paint flake off. I'll learn my lesson one day.

Not sure if I want to do door numbers or not just yet. I really need to invest in some liquid paint mask as well.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

finally got a minute to snap a few of mine.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Y'all got them looking good! Can't wait till we get them all on the track.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I hope you gave James his stuff
> -Wayne


I got it. Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

spider004 said:


> I got it. Thanks


No problem


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing Saturday with an earlier start time of 11am. Door opens at 10am and we will be done by 4pm.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm there! :thumbsup:


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

I will be there to run Nastruck. Vintage car is not ready yet. 

Shaud


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Only one more day!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cars look really nice! Great job!! Be sure to post some pic's of them on the track!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

biggun99 said:


> I will be there to run Nastruck. Vintage car is not ready yet.
> 
> Shaud


Well Shaud,
You get all your cars & trucks ready to race cause I'm ready to trade some more paint with you Buddy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I won't make the race tommorow but i'll be there at the next race and ready to go.

Mike Clark


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Y'all better watch out for the #20 car! I just keep getting faster! haha


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Y'all better watch out for the #20 car! I just keep getting faster! haha


The #20 car races on Sunday and is Orange!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Well Shaud,
> You get all your cars & trucks ready to race cause I'm ready to trade some more paint with you Buddy!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I won't make the race tommorow but i'll be there at the next race and ready to go.
> ...


We will see you at the next one. Hate you can't make it.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

spider004 said:


> The #20 car races on Sunday and is Orange!


Not my 20 car! and it's got a Earnhardt Jr. paint scheme haha. Maybe that's why I never win..


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

bwah even tho i will still hope for Jr., think he should step out the drivers seat. just aint got it in him no more.

boogity boogity lets go racin


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Had a great time today,just wish it would have been longer.The junk was pretty good today and so was the OUTBACK!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

What a great day of racing! Shannon with his 3rd win this year and new track record of 98 laps! Was on record pace of over 100 laps until a wreck. Thanks to everyone for coming out and helping with track.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> What a great day of racing! Shannon with his 3rd win this year and new track record of 98 laps! Was on record pace of over 100 laps until a wreck. Thanks to everyone for coming out and helping with track.


lot of really fast laps, and some tight clean racing. may try to get a few vids up this afternoon or tonight.

3.437 lap time is shookin it

few videos uploading to youtube at the moment. links when available.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Video Post!!!*


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Good racing and videos guys. Here's hoping as 1/4 scale racing gets started up I can at least make a once a month trip down to T town.

Mike Clark


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for video Neil! Got a couple more and some new pics for website as soon as I get a minute to download them.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

believe we all thoroughly enjoyed the racing. everyone is getting extremely fast, and I saw a lot of very tight clean racing.

i will put up one or two of Shaud and Brandy racing after work tonight.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> believe we all thoroughly enjoyed the racing. everyone is getting extremely fast, and I saw a lot of very tight clean racing.
> 
> i will put up one or two of Shaud and Brandy racing after work tonight.


I know I have a blast and want to thank everyone for supporting the track and Bud for having a great car for us to race(into the wall)!

Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Brandy and Shaud*


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice vids!


Had a blast can't wait to get a few more laps on those new tires, made a HUGE difference for me.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I measured mine today and I have about 1mm of negative stagger in the rear. I'll be okay to finish the series, but will be getting some new ones soon.


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Great vids,looking forward to the next race.


----------



## 1stPony (Dec 14, 2009)

That blue car can't hit a line for nothing.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

1stPony said:


> That blue car can't hit a line for nothing.


Yeah I'll have to agree it stinks along with stupid silver car!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Losi 8ight camber links on Strike. BEEFY!!:tongue:
Brushless in.....eat lunch and then driveway test run. btw i do not have the gearing yet, only running close to brushed ratio.

BRPs rebuilt and ready, gonna go through clean up diffs before next race.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

You have 13.5 in it now?


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a 13.5 hanging off the chassis :thumbsup: What ESC you running?


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

13.5 with the GTB i got off james, the one with no voltage cutoff. Losi got mad torque.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, these 13.5's are crazy. I don't think I could handle much more power. If anyone needs a 13.5 or 17.5 I'm putting mine up for sale, kinda. I might try to get a Ballistic 13.5.

Side note: i'm getting a little confused with all these BRP avatars haha


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

got a 25T pinion now. see how that runs in the morning


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you have a temp guage? If not, we'll get together one day and make sure its running in a good range. Mine doesn't get above 120*, but 150* is optimal from what I've heard.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

no temp gauge. final drive ratio should be 8.9 with that 25T. i will try the burnt finger method tomorrow.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> no temp gauge. final drive ratio should be 8.9 with that 25T. i will try the burnt finger method tomorrow.




Just spit on it!

That's now hot to be the ugliest avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Just spit on it!
> 
> That's now hot to be the ugliest avatar I've ever seen.


my bad....didnt look for venom


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

nharkey85 said:


> my bad....didnt look for venom




You know I had to mess with u since AE is #1!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

we shall see, and if it just so happens to be....thats what looking into next:thumbsup:

still miss my T3


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

spider004 said:


> You know I had to mess with u since AE is #1!



for everything except 1/18 scale onroad pan cars.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> for everything except 1/18 scale onroad pan cars.


Thought that was a given. Nothing is like BRP!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Points updated on the website. 

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

hoping to make it next weekend. work looks like it might interfere. 

25/88 on the strike seems a bit much i think. motor HOT to touch, but drop of water doesnt sizzle tho. rear tires are going slick in a hurry, 

Believe BRP has 1/18 pan car wrapped up. would like to see another manufacturer come out with an equally competitive, equally priced kit. you just cant beat this awesome little car.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Robotronic has one, called the Scalpel, but it seems that BRP beats it any time they go up against each other. The Scalpel has it beat in the looks department though.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

bamaguy0 said:


> Robotronic has one, called the Scalpel, but it seems that BRP beats it any time they go up against each other. The Scalpel has it beat in the looks department though.


and racing expense to make the scaple competative!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

That's the best part about BRP- no hop ups needed!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

bamaguy0 said:


> Robotronic has one, called the Scalpel, but it seems that BRP beats it any time they go up against each other. The Scalpel has it beat in the looks department though.


yeah i know bout the scalpel, but $150 for the same thing we get only exception being scalpel uses shock/damper tube.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah. The Roadraptor kind of threw me off when it come out. BRP's can beat the Scalpel without the shock setup thing, but then they come out with one like it..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bamaguy0 said:


> Yeah. The Roadraptor kind of threw me off when it come out. BRP's can beat the Scalpel without the shock setup thing, but then they come out with one like it..


Scalpel out of the box :tongue: no way be ready to spend about $150.00 right off then the BRP will still beat it.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Scalpel out of the box :tongue: no way be ready to spend about $150.00 right off then the BRP will still beat it.


That's why we run your car straight out the box! Fast and fun! Still haven't broken anything either.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Time to go racing Saturday!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Well I hate to say it but if it ain't raining, I'll be 1/4 scale racing in Montgomery.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Well I hate to say it but if it ain't raining, I'll be 1/4 scale racing in Montgomery.


Y'all have fun running them big cars. Hope weather holds up.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Everybody come on out and let's have a great day of indoor racing! Track opens at 11am and racing starts at 1pm. 


James


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Another fun weekend of racing in the books! Shannon with another win(should just put #48 on his car). 

We ran 3-SS Vintage cars the way they will be geared for summer and all I can say is can't wait till we run 6 or more! Going to be a different leader every lap. 

See everyone for the last Winter Series points race in 2 weeks.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Points are updated on website. 


With only 1 race left to decide winner this is going to be interesting!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Is this your last oval race Saturday? Then Road course?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Is this your last oval race Saturday? Then Road course?


Yeah we will run a few road course races for summer. Working on schedule and have a few that should work for y'all.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Racing will start Saturday at 1pm and track will open at 11am. Last race in Points Series and trophies will be handed out after race. 


See everyone Saturday!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

After Amain we will have an Enduro race and will be giving away a few things to the drivers.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

what we going for, 12 minutes, 15 minutes, til the batteries dump....


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

15 minutes of wide open speed with all cars in Points Series on track at one time!!!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

in the words of Lil Jon.....What? Yeah! OK!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't forget to drink your Krunk Juice. I'll have mine, seemed to work last race!


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm not gonna be able to make it. I've come down with something nasty, going to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm not gonna be able to make it. I've come down with something nasty, going to the doctor tomorrow.


Get to feeling better and we will see you at the next one.


----------



## biggun99 (Nov 24, 2009)

Let's race! I am on my way to the track. 



Shaud


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

What a great day of racing! Shannon took the win and Championship Trophy. Close racing and the AMain was the best race of the day.

We ran Enduro Race and it was 12 minutes of crazy racin! Think everyone got dizzy and tired and I came away with the win.

Can't wait till the next race because everyone is running close together and someone has to step up and slow Shannon down.


Thanks to everyone that came out this winter and helped with track and to Bud for making a great car and all of his support!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Final Points are updated on the website along with a few new pictures.

Working on getting Youtube video up and will add the link on the website as well.


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Had a great time,really looking forward to going slower and turning right.
See yall next time. 
Junk car racer,Shannon


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

sounds like there are a few designs for courses. 

I say we take a trip to Hobby Raceway to run Short course concrete oval!!! that was a blast. sliding throughout the turns, lifting left front tire completely


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

nharkey85 said:


> sounds like there are a few designs for courses.
> 
> I say we take a trip to Hobby Raceway to run Short course concrete oval!!! that was a blast. sliding throughout the turns, lifting left front tire completely


Where is hobby racway?


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hargrove road here in Tuscaloosa. Its not even a 'good' oval, but when its what we got its what we got.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Where is hobby racway?


Mike, it's the old tracks in Bowers Park.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Mike, it's the old tracks in Bowers Park.


Old Bowers park, OK now I know.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Working on a few dates for the summer. Looks like May 22 for onroad and oval both and a few dates after that.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Think we could get an onroad sooner than that? I'd like to get another race in before I head home.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> Think we could get an onroad sooner than that? I'd like to get another race in before I head home.


Maybe May 1st but not sure yet. Will let everyone know.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

New video link of last Amain on the website. 


www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Summer schedule is now on the website under Events.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be back by the last race for sure. May try to make one in between.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> I'll be back by the last race for sure. May try to make one in between.


That will work. Get some practice in before the big winter series.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Summer schedule is up on website and this is a good warmup for the Winter Series which will have lots of prize giveaways and nice trophies for the winners. Come on out and get your cars dialed in for some onroad and oval action. 

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to get a race in Saturday, May 8th. Will update everyone next week.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing Saturday at 3pm.


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Not going to make it,got to work on the big car and mother's day stuff.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> Not going to make it,got to work on the big car and mother's day stuff.


I figured you needed to get it ready for next week. We will catch you at the next one.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

After running again Saturday after the long time off all I can say is I don't ever wanna take that much time off again! Had a great time and new class is going to be awesome. We ran almost the whole race on the same lap so in 2 weeks bring your A-game to make the A-main.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing onroad and oval Saturday.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Racing starts at 11am.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great day of racing on the oval and onroad. Thanks to the guys that came out to run in the heat!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Shaggy- sent u a pm


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Everyone have a great and safe holiday!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

teaser.....


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

SS looks good. Can't wait to see it on the track.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

spider004 said:


> SS looks good. Can't wait to see it on the track.


cant really see it in the pic but its got flip flop blue to purple. purposely on accident!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Anybody up for a Saturday Night race under the lights in next few weeks?


Maybe even fire up the grill!


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd like to.Cant this week maybe next.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

shaggy said:


> I'd like to.Cant this week maybe next.


Looking at maybe the 19th.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

No racing on the 19th. Going to Guntersville to check out their new tracks.


----------



## bamaguy0 (Dec 9, 2009)

When we racing in TTown again!?!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

bamaguy0 said:


> When we racing in TTown again!?!


Not sure if we will race in Ttown or a bigger place in Guntersville this year. Will have an update shortly. 

James


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey James did you guys ever get moved?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey James did you guys ever get moved?


Will be moving next month. Y'all planning on running at Lakeland this winter?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Will be moving next month. Y'all planning on running at Lakeland this winter?


Oh Yea, we will be indoors on the plywood the second 1/4 scale season ends.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Oh Yea, we will be indoors on the plywood the second 1/4 scale season ends.


Sounds good! Will make some races this year with the rear motor truck.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like there will be a carpet track in Guntersville AL this winter with a bigger track layout and better facility. More details to come!


Already have about 5 new BRP racers getting there cars ready!


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Almost ready to put the carpet down. Looks like track size will be 18x45 with the option to take it to 24x45 a little later. 

Address and information to track:
www.abrasionrc.com

Will have schedule up in a few weeks and points series will start in January. 

Will have all info in a few weeks on our website as well:
www.speedkingzraceway.com

Hope everyone can make it out and run this winter. Will have some rentals as well as kits and rtr BRP's for sale in the hobby shop. 

Any questions please email me
James @ [email protected]


1000 posts!! I stay on Internet too much.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will have both indoor tracks running this winter in Tuscaloosa and Guntersville! 

SpeedKingz in Tuscaloosa will run Brp Oval on the 3rd Saturday or Sunday of every month starting in January. 

Abrasion RC in Guntersville will run Oval and Onroad on 24x50 CRC carpet and will run Brp's along with 1/18, 1/12, and 1/10 classes. 

More details and schedule coming soon. 


www.speedkingzraceway.com
www.abrasionrc.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Dang James,
You have been a Busy Guy!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Dang James,
> You have been a Busy Guy!


Not as busy as you!

Hope we can get together a few times this winter to run.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

James,
What are you guys running at Guntersville?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> James,
> What are you guys running at Guntersville?


As of right now BRP and 1/18 Open.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Website now has the Winter 2011 race and practice dates!!!!

www.speedkingzraceway.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Hey Tuscaloosa Racers*

are You Fast Yet!


----------



## wireman74 (Jun 2, 2008)

i think you better stick to racein.


----------



## wireman74 (Jun 2, 2008)

scaletrailrunners.com if you want to go scalein.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL, I did that back in the 80's. The closest I get to running off road with real trucks is when I take my service down to the Coal mines. That is as far as I want to go at my age!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I am changing jobs and will not be able to run the track this winter. 

Big carpet track in Albertville will be running along with Lakeland in Bham area.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Will have track up and running next month. Races will be Tuesday or Wednesday nights for now and will try for some Sunday races too.


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

wireman, blue torch fab is gonna start having crawl comps at their place in bham, john n competed friday night up there.......


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Check it out:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=322741


BRP Oval will be the featured race!

Bring them out for Stock or Open.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Check it out:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=328277


Would like to see all the Bama BRP racers there!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Carpet Season kicks of at OneLug Raceway in Albertville AL in 2 weeks!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey James,
What's on the schedule for racing in December thru March?
I got to knock the cobb webs of my BRP's.

Mike Clark


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Hey James,
> What's on the schedule for racing in December thru March?
> I got to knock the cobb webs of my BRP's.
> 
> Mike Clark


Hey Mike, what's going on?

I am living and racing in Albertville now. We are racing the first Saturday and 3rd Sunday of each month. Races start at 12pm. 

More info:
www.onelugracing.com


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Hey Mike, what's going on?
> 
> I am living and racing in Albertville now. We are racing the first Saturday and 3rd Sunday of each month. Races start at 12pm.
> 
> ...


Our last 1/4 scale race is this Saturday and we will be ready to 1/18 race after that.
Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> Our last 1/4 scale race is this Saturday and we will be ready to 1/18 race after that.
> Mike


Sounds good!
Like to make a trip down to run Lakeland when y'all get going.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

WooooHooo
1/4 scale is done for the year.
Look out here we come


----------

